# Type 1 Diabetic and high HbA1c



## AliN94 (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi 

I found out last Wednesday I was 4 weeks pregnant this was unplanned and my hba1c has never been under 67 since been diagnosed 3 years ago. I got my hba1c done this week and it is 70 and my thyroid is higher than normal . Going tomorrow to see the diabetes consultant but worried i have done unintentional harm to the baby anyone else same experience? Or can tell me what to expect at my appointment tomorrow? 

Thanks


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 20, 2018)

Firstly congratulations and secondly do not freak out. Jemima wasn't planned and she is a perfectly healthy 7 year old. When I went to see my GP he wasn't too concerned as we knew it early like yourself, so that will help you lots, I cannot remember my levels.

Hope it goes well today. Please let us know. Take care.


----------

